# Walton Outdoors



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

In a PM a poster reminded me about "WaltonOutdoors". I knew about it but have overlooked it as a good fishing info source. It's a good place to find weekly reports on freshwater as well as saltwater fishing.:thumbup1:

See: http://www.waltonoutdoors.com/fishing-and-hunting-in-the-walton-area/fishing/


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

thats a nice striper hes holding


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I remember that site, I just rarely look at it.... good to hear they repealed the shoreline saltwater license fees... and good to see they have some info about Anderson Pond. I walked back there a few weeks ago and that has changed MASSIVELY.


----------

